# Ordering Pizza



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a big fan of pizza. I don't know if American pizzas are different than other places, but I like the American-style of pizza. Are there many places in Greece where I can order a pizza and have it delivered to my home in Greece?


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

*pizza delivery*

Of course loads! I live in the south suburbs of Athens & there's at least 4 independent pizza delivery places as there is in all areas including pizza hut (801 11 70000) which is everywhere.


----------

